# Calf Manna



## rcohen1982 (Jan 6, 2011)

Ok, so I finally bought some calf manna, as my bucks seem to hate BOSS and oats.:confused2: I am giving the Calf Manna to my show stock. They have until Feb. 12th before they go to a show. I have a couple of questions. How long do you feed it to them, and how much do you feed to them? I have heard a teaspoon and i heard a tablespoon. They get 1/2 cup a feed a day. Does anyone just feed it year long to their show herd?

Thanks
Rachel


----------



## pamnock (Jan 6, 2011)

If you think they need an increase in protein, I'd just buy a higher protein feed to keep the ration balanced. Giving too much protein can result in a thrify, unfinished condition.


----------



## rcohen1982 (Jan 6, 2011)

*pamnock wrote: *


> If you think they need an increase in protein, I'd just buy a higher protein feed to keep the ration balanced. Giving too much protein can result in a thrify, unfinished condition.



They get PenPals 18%. Should I not use calf manna? I only had my first show Dec. 4th, and haven't been to one since. I have heard calf manna works well. I have tried BOSS and oats, but my bucks won't eat it. I have 1 rabbit that needs something the most, It is a MR buck, he was said to have thin fur at the last show. Anything that can help this? He did molt a little though. 



Rachel


----------



## pamnock (Jan 6, 2011)

Genetics are the primary factor in fur density. I wouldn't add calf manna to the ration because you already have your rabbits on a high protein feed. I'd try decreasing to a 16% with a higher fat. The black oil sunflower seeds and oats are most commonly used to accentuate flesh/coat, but it's not much help to your if your rabbits won't eat it.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jan 6, 2011)

We feed Purina Show Chow and Purina Professional Chow in a 50/50 mix. The Crude Protein is 16%/18% respectively. 

It says on the back of the bag growing rabbits get 1 teaspoon and lactating rabbits get 1 tablespoon. We give it to the show tans and my moms show himi's year round. 

Pam is right about the genetics. We use the calf manna for condition and its helped some i can definitely say its very palatable. My mom is thinking about switching to show bloom.


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Jan 6, 2011)

I only give calf manna to lactating does and only a level teaspoon. I won't supplement the show rabbits with it because too much protein will cause them to molt or not finish their fur especially mini-rex. I made the mistake of giving my first show rabbits showbloom according to the recommended amount on the container and my best buck started molting a day later and wouldn't finish his fur.


----------



## SMALL S RABBITRY (Jan 7, 2011)

Well I use manna pro feed the pro 16% not the show feed and it works great and I even have mommas with babies and the babies look really good........Toby

P.S. look at the link it is the manna pro link.....

http://www.mannapro.com/products/rabbit/select-series-feed/


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 7, 2011)

I use Calf Manna, but just started using it with 16% Purina Chow feed. I'm only going to use it lightly for getting condition on rabbits, and for lactating does. 

Emily


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Jan 9, 2011)

I used Calf Manna last spring, and it did work well bringing condition back to my rabbits while I researched local feeds after moving and not being able to get my normal feed, but I had a super hard time weaning them off of it. They got so used to their teaspoon of it that It took almost a month to get them used to not hvaing it and still keeping good coat. I also feed a 50/50 Manna Pro PRO and Purina Rabbit Chow(green bag) and dont' have a problem in the world with coat condition.


----------



## FogCity (Jan 9, 2011)

I use Calf Manna for all my rabbits. They get 16% feed. I add about one Folgers coffee can to 100 pounds of feed. the breeder that I bought my rabbits from fed hers that way, and she has several GCs so I took her advice. I'm not saying to do what I say, or that I know a great deal about rabbit nutrition or diets, but that is what I was told, and that is what I do.


----------

